# What can I do to speed my puter up



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im on Hughesnet
I bought a gameing puter, a Dell AMD? For the first couple days, it was fast. Then recently like in a couple weeks, its slowed down to near the speed of dialup. What can I do to speed it up. 

I dont know nothing about puters, so please walk me through your solutions, with no assumed ideas that I know what you may be talking about, or shortcuts that you may think I should knolw. I DONT. THANKS.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> Im on Hughesnet
> I bought a gameing puter, a Dell AMD? For the first couple days, it was fast. Then recently like in a couple weeks, its slowed down to near the speed of dialup. What can I do to speed it up.
> 
> I dont know nothing about puters, so please walk me through your solutions, with no assumed ideas that I know what you may be talking about, or shortcuts that you may think I should knolw. I DONT. THANKS.


Are you getting close to your allotted amount of usage for that month?
Hughesnet as well as the others WILL slow your time down when approaching the amount of usage you have agreed on.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I turn off all the services I can and just run mine bare bones. I don't get along well with slow computers.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

The problem most likely is Hughs net itself. If you use too much bandwidth, they slow you down on purpose. Been watching lots of video?

Click the below link and then click "Start Test" and tell us your results
http://www.bandwidthplace.com/


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What am I supposed to pick for a city when none of them are within 1000 miles of me??


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> What am I supposed to pick for a city when none of them are within 1000 miles of me??


Here try this one.

http://www.speedtest.net

And what ever the closest distance IS it sure is closer then a satellite internet connection. LOL
Just try it. See what ya get.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ping 1015
Download 0.27
upload 0.19

I tried to retest and got 
ping 993


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

N ow I cant access U Tubes


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> Ping 1015
> Download 0.27
> upload 0.19
> 
> ...


Hughes net has throttled you back it appears. 
You got 0.27 for download, I get 14.20 for download (with Verizon FIOS). 
Nothing to do but scream and yell at Hughs net, but if you downloaded what they consider to be too much (check your contract) - you're out of luck. Videos will use up your limit quick, and that includes YouTube

A typical phone line modem gets better than you are getting right now.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Total Memory, 6142 MB
Free 87% 5198 MB
Current file cahe 33 MB
Free Page File 11156 MB 90%


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

You cannot seriously game with a satellite internet connection....
Latency kills.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Ping 1015
> Download 0.27
> upload 0.19
> 
> ...


You're being "FAPed".

Hughes' so-called Fair Access Policy (FAP) is administrated with software, and at least used to be beyond the control of support techs. When the policy software sees what it thinks is a violation of FAP it slows you down to dialup modem speed for 24 hours. You will be automatically "unFAPed"in 24 hours. Read more about it here.

http://customercare.myhughesnet.com/fap_faqs.htm


----------



## tentance (Aug 16, 2012)

you could try turning off images in your browser. it makes the internet less beautiful, but might help you get things done.


----------

